# Best bike rack for a hatchback?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone got suggestions?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Depends on the car. My Audi isn't friendly when it comes to rear racks like a Saris Bones though it will work in a pinch. You should look at the fit each manufacturer lists.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a Thule Speedway 2-way on my hatchback. So far so good, haven't done any long trips with it.

If I had the money and did a lot of bike trips I would get the Thule "hitch" type bike carriers.

Check out the Thule website...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hitch rack with platform. Nothing better.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hitch rack with platform. Nothing better.


+1

It's pricey, but it's really the best way to do it.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*Saris Bones RS*

I use the Saris Bones RS. It's quite different than the regular Saris Bones and works nicely on my Audi A3 and has multiple settings that I can use it on many other cars and holds 3 bikes. Saris.com has a vehicle rack selector that you can load in your car and it will provide you with some options.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm using an older Saris Bones on my older Honda hatchback, works fine.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

You are going to purchase a bike based on a the model of your car? Maybe you should take up jogging.:idea:


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

GetReal said:


> You are going to purchase a bike based on a the model of your car? Maybe you should take up jogging.:idea:


Reading comprehension is not one of your strong suits, is it? :thumbsup:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Vee said:


> +1
> 
> It's pricey, but it's really the best way to do it.


Goddamn right, Bob.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Vee said:


> Reading comprehension is not one of your strong suits, is it? :thumbsup:



Ok, you got me on that one!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Alright, I'll go check 'em out. 

FYI it's a Golf TDI... I'm laughing that gas mileage to the bank right now...


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I've really loved the GTI, which is a Golf, isn't it? Problem is it is too damn slow for my tastes


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

GTI not equal to Golf TDI

Same body... different spirit. And the the GTI is pretty fast for 200 ponies. I got the turbodiesel that gets ~36 combined mpgs right now and I'm not even trying. 

Sure it's not the MadzaSpeed3 I wanted, and it was a bit more expensive, but in the long run... that's more money for bikes!


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Thule roof rack and I love it. I can fit 4 to 5 bikes on my roof. I think any roof rack vs a hatch rack is the way to go.

With that said I personally feel the advantage to a roof rack is that the bikes and the rack are out of the way of my trunk.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> Sure it's not the MadzaSpeed3 I wanted, and it was a bit more expensive, but in the long run... that's more money for bikes!


Gonna be less money for bikes once it starts breaking every other week  

I have a sportrack, I think it was about 150 bucks.. I use it for my combined ~70lbs of mountain bikes as well, and its been flawless. I dont know if i could justify 300-400 for the thule or yakima versions.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I was just on the phone with saris to order a new set of straps for my bones yesterday for my new hatchback. There is a 15 dollar set of straps called "hatch hugger" Go to their website and check YOUR make and model. They do NOT recommend a 3 bike rack for the hatchbacks, at least mine due to the weight against the glass.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Saris is an incredible company. Instead of re-designing a new rack to fit a new car they sell a 15 dollar strap upgrade to adapt it. The racks have a lifetime guarantee. I found the feet were scratching my paint on an old car so i called them and they sent me new feet (btw, the feet are easily removable and dishwasher safe!) Granted, you are clamping by frame tubes, but I generally use a foam pipe insulation around the tube to protect them


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Look and see if you can get a hitch. I have thule T2 on my mazdaspeed3. I had a roof rack on my last car and hated it. Always have to remove the front wheel, noise, a little less mpg's, and its always on the car. With the T2 i can take it on and off in a couple of min.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Put a class I hitch on your car and buy a 1upusa Quick-Rack. I've used mine everyday - 5 days a week at least - for five years straight and it is perhaps the best single purchase I've ever made, like in my life. Backed it into trees a couple of times and just banged the parts back into place. It is just a superior product. So easy to use, super well-made, just awesome.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories...rackbicyclehitchcarrier/PRD_441196_98crx.aspx


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

LubbersLine said:


> I have a Thule roof rack and I love it. I can fit 4 to 5 bikes on my roof. I think any roof rack vs a hatch rack is the way to go.
> 
> With that said I personally feel the advantage to a roof rack is that the bikes and the rack are out of the way of my trunk.


Ok, sorry for revisiting this thread but I have completely changed my opinion about a roof rack vs a hitch rack. Why? I had my 2nd minor mishap last week that could have been major. I had my Trek Madone on my roof and went to a fast food drive thru. This is the 2nd time I've done this. Yes, if you're going to call me a goob for forgetting I admit. Its a mistake that I will not make again. Why? I've just purchased a hitch platform rack. This will eliminate me forgetting and going under a low roof.


----------

